

Steve Jobs missed his calling: Madison Avenue - FluidDjango
http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2010/04/09/steve-jobs-missed-his-calling/

======
ToVaRich
In terms of long-term impact on development and start-up innovation Apple's
move into mobile ads may have more for us to be wary of (at least _aware_ of)
than the freedom-of-language(programming) issues.

If apple is going to act more and more like the 900-lb gorilla that needn't
listen to its core constituency, then the Ad dollar-stream they may control
may further squeeze the freedom and options of software innovation.

~~~
FluidDjango
Let's go beyond panicking that Apple is the new MS+Google...

Note that in the iPhone 4.0 talk Jobs announces (see last 15 minutes of
<http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1004fk8d5gt/event/> ) that "developers
get 60% of the revenue" from iAds appearing with apps. That could amount to a
huge chunk of change.

That pushes me to rethink my wait-and-see plan regarding iPhone app
development.

